# Anyone with a Rupes polisher?



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone on here use a Rupes polisher? I'm looking to buy my first rotary polisher, I've seen most of you guys use the Makita but it looks pretty big in pics. In past I've used some Rupes tools and they looked very good to me (and they're as expensive as the Makita here) and very small compared to others. I gave a look at Rupes website to understand which kind of polishers they offer and I've found

http://www.rupes.com

Angular Polishers
Polishers-Sanders
Planetary-Polishers

so I've a bit of confusion if they call rotary with one of those names or what. If anyone have any suggestion it would be helpful.
Thanks in advance
Mario


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a Rupes LN18 EN machine, it's one of the smaller rotaries that Rupes offer

Very nice machine, noise is a little higher pitched than the Makita's but i prefer the lightness.

Try a search for LN18EN or Rupes and see a few posts i've made


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Epoch said:


> I have a Rupes LN18 EN machine, it's one of the smaller rotaries that Rupes offer
> 
> Very nice machine, noise is a little higher pitched than the Makita's but i prefer the lightness.
> 
> Try a search for LN18EN or Rupes and see a few posts i've made


hi thanks for help, I searched and found also a vid of the rupes in action. It looks ligter than makita but almost of the same dimensions (I've read there is also a 16 that is probably shorter) the two main differences from the makita look to be the top speed lower than the makita one and the fact that is a bit louder at last looking this vid

YouTube - Rupe's polisher

anyway I'm going to search a vid of the makita in action to understand how loud it sounds compared to this one


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol that actually is my Rupes


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

have also a lh18EN, great machine.

just the speed (max 1850) which can be a problem in certains condition.

the lightness make a great handling. Also an important point for long polishing session. 

like epoch said, the rotary's noise is more acute and strong. But no problem if you have ear protection. 


for information : have try makita, krauss, flex, metabo.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I have a Rupes LH18EN also. :buffer: Bought as a result of Jon's (Epoch) demonstration in that video and recommendation. :thumb:

It's light weight of only 1.9Kg makes it a winner on vertical panels. 

It's an expensive machine but quality costs and the price will be long forgotten after using it a few times and appreciating its merits. 

Alan W

P.S. Have a look at the Festool Shinex also - another cracking lightweight rotary.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It's the only machine I'd swap from my CP8210 to.

Great rotary.


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

i have also a rupes, great polisher.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

guys thanks to all. I gave a look, it seems the makita have a price here in italy of over 430euro (400£) LOL best I've found is 270 euro (250£) or I've to order it in UK for 170£ (I've found it also cheaper but sellers don't ship overseas) and pay 30$ for shipping. Rupes is going to cost almost the same.

Searching I've also found some people that went with cheaper rotary polisher like the Kestrel and the Silverline so I start to search also in that direction and it seems that also if they're A LOT cheaper than the makita,rupes ecc they're still pretty good and seems to do the job. So I searched and found that CYC offer only the Kestrel SIM180










that i can't find on kestrel catalogue so I think is discontinued (?) while now they offer

http://www.kestrelequipment.co.uk/K...r_tools/sanders_polishers_dust_extraction.pdf

the PA420 and the LP740EC with soft start, 2,7kg weight not sure if they have any eletronic control to keep speed constant like the SIM180.

Silverline offer 4 different options now

180mm sander/polisher 668445 (old 868663)
180mm sander polisher 127679
SANDER POLISHER 180MM 264569 £37.29
SILVERSTORM® 180MM SANDER POLISHER £39.33 129659

I removed from the list the first two because they haven't softstart or control for keep speed contast and so what remain from Silverline catalogue is

SANDER POLISHER 180MM 264569 £37.29









http://www.silverlinetools.com/index.html?code=264569

with soft start and I control to keep speed contast as they say "Its dial-up speed control maintains even rate of RPM's, even when putting pressure on to revive the dullest of finishes"

and

SILVERSTORM® 180MM SANDER POLISHER £39.33









http://www.silverlinetools.com/index.html?code=129659
with same specs

In anyone has any more info or want to help it would be very nice. If they're still good tools I can think about buy a cheaper polisher to start and spend some money to buy some better back pads and pads. Anyway if I want to go with a Kestrel it seems that the new ones are impossible to buy because I just can't find them and plus I'm not sure if they've the ability to keep speed constant so the only one I can probably go with is the one sold by CYC.
If I decide to go with a Silverline I've to decide between the SILVERSTORM® 180MM SANDER POLISHER £39.33 129659 or the SANDER POLISHER 180MM 264569 £37.29 and they both cost half the price of the kestrel


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


All of those prices listed above from Silverline are +VAT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

7MAT said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> All of those prices listed above from Silverline are +VAT.


thanks for the info.

Sent a message to CYC for more info, hope I'll make my decision soon


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

7MAT (Mat) sells these polisher:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Machine_Polisher.html

also the 3m backing plate:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Buffing_Pads_1.html


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

i have a rupes and it is the best part of 10 years old and still going strong even though it's old its still very light and has never given me a day's problems


----------



## sam_boss260 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a second hand LH 22E model.

For me it is great to have the speed dial on top of the handle / grip, and I find it fairly light too.

But it is missing the speed to RPM plate on the side. Does anybody have this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

walter81 said:


> 7MAT (Mat) sells these polisher:
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Machine_Polisher.html
> 
> ...


thanks, I'm going to contact him


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a Rupes LH16EN , 700-1700 rpm - 6 speed ,1.9 kg 
when i work on rupes how can i know the RPM speed by each number in rupes?
i mean for example speed 1=700rpm , speed 2=900rpm , speed3=1100 rpm etc? like this!

sorry for my english!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have one of these for sale guys at £250 to clear, boxed brand new. PM me or see thread in Race Glaze section if interested.


----------

